

What happens to vested stock in case of death or dismemberment? - theoutlander

Our founders agreement doesn't address what will happen to a founders vested stocks in case of death or dismemberment. My understanding was that generally you should be able to transfer stocks to beneficiaries as long as they're in your will or in the beneficiary list of the company that manages them (like Fidelity).<p>Can investors put a restriction on transferring stocks (other than allowing beneficiaries to sit on the board)? I was curious how others have handled this? Can you please share your story.
======
wmf
[http://blog.simeonov.com/2010/05/07/repurchase-agreements-
ro...](http://blog.simeonov.com/2010/05/07/repurchase-agreements-rofr/)

------
kylemaxwell
This is a question for your attorney(s).

